
Facebook’s bogus video claims cost it $40M, but caused much more damage - tomduncalf
https://www.latimes.com/business/story/2019-10-10/hiltzik-facebooks-bogus-video-claims-40-million
======
sarcasmatwork
Not paywalled:

[https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/technology/michael-hiltzik-
fa...](https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/technology/michael-hiltzik-facebooks-
bogus-video-claims-just-cost-it-40-million-but-they-caused-much-more-
damage/ar-AAIABw2)

